# Orchestral music to listen while running NYC'09 marathon



## Lolo0007 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi All.

Next November 1st, I will run my first marathon ever (New York); It will be a test of endurance that will last 4 hours and 30 mins, according to my naive plans.

I’m deciding on the playlist to keep me alive and moving forward thru pain and exhaustion. I love orchestral music (classical / romantic periods), that is dynamic, energizing, climatic and majestic / explosive. 

Below it is my preliminary selection (in no particular order). So if you help me with any other suggestions you think appropriated for this endeavor; you would have given me support and assistance to reach the finish line in a piece!

My initial list:

1.	Bach: Brandenburg Concert no3 – Adagio
2.	Beethoven: Overtures (Leonora III, Fidelio, Egmont) 
3.	Beethoven: Symphonies (No 3 - Finale; No 5 - 1st and 4th Movement)
4.	Berio: Boccherini, Ritirata notturna di Madrid
5.	Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique: March to the scaffold
6.	Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
7.	Mendelssohn: Scottish Symphony (4th Movement)
8.	Respighi: Prelude and Fugue in D (after Bach, Prelude and Fugue for Organ in D)
9.	Saint-Saëns: Symphony 3 - Maestoso 
10.	Wagner: Die Walküre - (The spring song, The Ride of the Valkyries)
11.	Wagner: Götterdämmerung - Siegfried funeral march
12.	Wagner: Tannhauser – Overture


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Shostakovich Symphony No. 10 Allegro.
Prokofiev Symphony No. 1


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Schumann Cello Concerto in A minor, opus 129, 1st mvt Nicht zu schnell.


----------



## Kuntster (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm a runner too. You have a good selection. For me I like to play it up a little when I get tired. 
IE)
Stravinsky- Rite of Spring
Get some Mahler in there. Think about that you already have over and hour there.
Oh and there's something really magical about Prokofiev 5th symphony (that second movement has so much momentum)

I just know how hard it is when I get tired and have to bump it up a notch. Good Luck and congrats!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

You won't be able to concentrate on those pieces you have choosen. I would remove all of them from this playlist with exception of Brahms AFO, Beethoven's symphonic movements and Berlioz. 

Some propositions:

Finale from Beethoven's 7th
Rondo from Beethoven's 3rd piano concerto
Mussorgsky's Bydlo (Orchestrated)
First movement of Chopin's 2nd piano sonata
1st movement from Mendelssohn's Italian Symphony
1st movment from Tchaikovsky's 2nd piano concerto
1st movement of Paganini's 1st violin concerto and last movement from his 2nd

And many short and fast baroque pieces like Scarlatti and Corelli for moments when you will decide to run FASTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRR

Btw, I think Wagner is the worst thing on your list. Tannhauser Overture - no way it could work.

Edit: Argh, I forgot this have to be orchestral. But I won't remove my non-symphonic propositions.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

I had a brief mention of "running music" all the way back here.

Speaking only for myself, although I'm typically a great fan of broad musical canvasses, epic soundscapes 
and musical struggle, I find that it's advisable for me to avoid such pieces in the midst of prolonged effort. For the setting you're about to undertake, I'd rather have the bulk of my music have more analgesic properties.

Think of the kind of music that keeps your morale up and brings a smile to your face- almost 
in spite of everything-- _this_ is the kind of music _I'd_ like to have on hand at about mile 21. 
[Of course, that's just MY personal feeling...]


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Try this great piece:


----------



## 5 For Sports (Jun 29, 2010)

*What do you listen to when you run? - Running Song Charts*

Dear readers of Talk Classical!

My name is Marco Brinkmann, I am a member of the Sennheiser 5 FOR SPORTS-Team. Sennheiser is a manufacturer of audio-equipment based in Germany. We are looking for music and sports enthusiasts that contribute to the successful implementation of our current campaign on the topic "Running Songs".

We have started the campaign on the topic "Running Songs" at www.5-for-sports.com. You are welcome to inform us about your favorite motivational songs, in return you will have the chance to win one of the 250 prizes (e.g. Adidas sports watches, Sennheiser sports headphones or an iPod Shuffle) and our first prize - a voucher for sports equipment worth 5.555€.

Now it's up to you. Tell us about your favorite motivational songs and help us to create the ultimate, worldwide "Running Song Charts", with songs categorized by parameters such as genre and BPM - adjusted to the individual demands of the members of the global running community. The data collected will be forwarded to a database and then analyzed.

We will keep you informed about the progress of the campaign and are looking forward to your participation.

Please do not hesitate to contact us, if you have any questions or remarks.

Kind regards,
Your 5 FOR SPORTS-Team


----------



## JAKE WYB (May 28, 2009)

*Stravinsky - petrushka* that'll keep you sprightly and energetic

*Bartok - concerto for orchestra* - finale - save that one for the finishing line


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

For some reason, the Ravel orchestration of Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition seems like it would be great running music. 
That would be an awesome way to end the race if you timed it just right and crossed the finish line right at the climactic moment of final movement.


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

Steve Reich's *Music for 18 Instruments*!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Philip Glass always works for me - "Passages" for example.


----------

